# saturday overnight at the beer can lots of BFT



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

*saturday overnight at the beer can lots of BFT updated w pics*

Left out saturday morning for a short inshore trip followed by an overnighter. Put my dad and nephew on a couple nice specks and bull reds. Dropped them off then met my girlfriend at the dock and headed southbound. First stop an AJ spot and we hooked up every drop. My girlfriend actually caught two on one EBI jig one 35 inches the otger 28. Put a few white snapper in the box and headed south with the wire line and a yozuri bonita with no luck. 

Next stop was the beercan and I think that if we had stopped jigging the BFT would've jumped in the boat! 22 BFT in the boat by 2:30 am. At that point we decided to drift so we dropped a squid and a gloe stick 500' down and caught a nap. Sun came up and we tried everything with no luck. Chunking, trolling and live baiting but no takers. So we dropped in the wire line and head north. Still no luck so we pulled the lines and went on a mission to find a cobia. First rig cobia steals our bait second rig 40 lb AJ third rig boom 40 lb cobia in the box in light tackle!! Overall great trip and can't wait for the next....

Trying to figure out adding pics from my phone so it may be a minute


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Where's the pics ?


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Cant get them to upload via my phone any ideas? I can do it from my pc just not my phone


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

You need the forum runner app for your phone to upload pics.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

More pics


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Fantastic trip my friend!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Take note of the pic with two amberjack on one EBI jig Chris V from SAMS in OB turned me on to them and they have become my go to. Nobody believes how well those ugly suckers work


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

ashcreek said:


> Take note of the pic with two amberjack on one EBI jig Chris V from SAMS in OB turned me on to them and they have become my go to. Nobody believes how well those ugly suckers work


Yeah Chris may know a lil something about this stuff lol! He is great guy always willing to help anyone out! Great catch.


----------

